# White LED warning lights



## FusionWolf (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello there, I was directed here from elightbars with a legality question. I install police equipment (lighting sirens controllers radar etc) for a living. I have an install coming up for a volley fire fighter who wants is POV set up in an all white config. I know volleys can run Red/White, but is there a law banning solid white warning? Thank you for your responses in advance.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Red and blue flashing lights require a 90/7E permit.

Other flashing lights are covered under 540 CMR 22.06. See page 3: 
http://www.lawlib.state.ma.us/source/mass/cmr/cmrtext/540CMR22.pdf

Other aftermarket lighting must meet Federal Regulations; 540 CMR 22.07 imports 49 CFR 571 as the standard under MA law. IIRC, this only applies to vehicles on a public way--there's nothing wrong with your car lit up like a Christmas tree sans any red and blue flashers if you're in a private parking lot.

The question I'm asking myself is why if he's a volunteer firefighter he can't just get the proper red light permit...


----------



## SPQR (Sep 26, 2007)

You install emergency lights for a living, shouldn't you know the answer to your question...
Your "customer" is a FF'er (I'll assume has a permit)...shouldn't HE know the answer to his question?? I'm calling shenanigans. Plus, If he can run red lights, why would he want an all white config??


----------



## FusionWolf (Oct 26, 2012)

SPQR said:


> You install emergency lights for a living, shouldn't you know the answer to your question...
> Your "customer" is a FF'er (I'll assume has a permit)...shouldn't HE know the answer to his question?? I'm calling shenanigans. Plus, If he can run red lights, why would he want an all white config??


beats me. This is the first instal of this white/white lighting that I've ever done. I'm very well aware that you need a permit for flashing lights, My question was specifically if a solid white color config was illegal? Its not that I didn't try and get some red light in there. But ultimately you have to do what the customer wants.


----------



## FusionWolf (Oct 26, 2012)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Red and blue flashing lights require a 90/7E permit.
> 
> Other flashing lights are covered under 540 CMR 22.06. See page 3:
> http://www.lawlib.state.ma.us/source/mass/cmr/cmrtext/540CMR22.pdf
> ...


As far as why he doesn't want red, he just doesn't; and I have to give the customer what he wants. Ultimately I'm going to install what he wants. But for my own curiosity, because I've never seen solid white warning lights, I did not know if having a solid white color configuration was illegal. That's all I'm curious about. Thank you for your reply


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

FusionWolf said:


> As far as why he doesn't want red, he just doesn't; and I have to give the customer what he wants. Ultimately I'm going to install what he wants. But for my own curiosity, because I've never seen solid white warning lights, I did not know if having a solid white color configuration was illegal. That's all I'm curious about. Thank you for your reply


Back when strobes were the "it" lighting for emergency vehicles, whackers were using clear strobes and or green strobes due to the simple fact that clear and certain shades of green, would appear close to blue under the right conditions. LED white, seems to flash definitively white. I will tell you that any light that flashes, pretty much requires a permit. Your alleged sparky friend needs to get himself a combo that incorporates red. As far as giving a customer what he wants? Well, you don't "have" to do shit. You can decline the install. Not a bad little business you got installing lights at the age of 20.

Also, you need to understand that you can install for him, what ever you feel like installing. Installation is not illegal. 
Using the lights without a permit is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FusionWolf (Oct 26, 2012)

263FPD said:


> Back when strobes were the "it" lighting for emergency vehicles, whackers were using clear strobes and or green strobes due to the simple fact that clear and certain shades of green, would appear close to blue under the right conditions. LED white, seems to flash definitively white. I will tell you that any light that flashes, pretty much requires a permit. Your alleged sparky friend needs to get himself a combo that incorporates red. As far as giving a customer what he wants? Well, you don't "have" to do shit. You can decline the install. Not a bad little business you got installing lights at the age of 20.
> 
> Also, you need to understand that you can install for him, what ever you feel like installing. Installation is not illegal.
> Using the lights without a permit is.
> ...


It isn't a bad business at all. Decent Money too. Thus question was just to sate my own curiosity because I've never seen or heard of someone doing this. I was just wondering if regardless of permits if solid white lighting was forbidden in the laws. Such as yes you can have white but it must be mixed with other colors and cannot stand alone. That's all I was wondering. And yes I do understand I don't HAVE TO but in accepting the job I have to install what he wants where he wants unless I'm giving (for lack of a better term) artistic freedom over the car.
thank you again for your reply


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Fuckem, put in whatever he wants ams have him sign a waiver stating that the legality is questionable. Let him deal with the consequences.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

All white? Who the hell moves over for all white? Christ, the dumb fucks out there now don't move over for pretty blue flashy thingies....


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

We were moving the football team out yesterday afternoon... we made the Worst Hire in College Football Coaching History, but for some reason they still make us play the games... anyways, we were escorting them along West 4th Street enroute to the airport and I was stuck behind some nitwit in the left lane who just stopped dead in her tracks in front of my blue lights, wigwags and corner strobes. I was trying every noise the siren was capable of making, along with a few I added myself. 

Finally had to get a motorcycle officer to pull in front of her and wave his hands to get her attention and motion her to the right lane. WTF makes you think white LEDs are gonna do anything but give sparky a stiffy?

I know it's not your concern, but still, all-white? It's gonna look like a Duxbury Christmas tree.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

USM C-4 said:


> It's gonna look like a Duxbury Christmas tree.


BWAHAHAHAHA

#richdouches



mtc said:


> In my little "hate the public" world that's worthy of an immediate threat.
> 
> Learn how to effing DRIVE!!


Nothing like going to a call and someone in the left lane causes you to spin out in the median like the General Lee...

"Copy a plate and put it in my box...please."


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

USM C-4 said:


> I know it's not your concern, but still, all-white? It's gonna look like a Duxbury Christmas tree.


That's the funniest thing I've read all day. And it's not even 3 AM.

Can someone cite for me where simple flashing strobes like the ones the OP was asked to install require a permit? It's not the first time I've heard that before, but I've never seen a law requiring it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't believe there's any permitting process for 540 22.06. It just makes it clear that that stuff is illegal except under very specific circumstances for AMBER only.

Other than red/blue permitting under 7E, and amber permitted under 2206, it's illegal and citeable under 22.06, 22.07, 22.05 (wigwags), and extreme cases 268/33.


----------

